# COM-Port Namen aus Registry herausfinden



## Nikon the Third (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Ich würde gerne die den verschiedenen COM-Ports zugeordneten Namen aus der Registry herausfinden.
Welche Ports überhaupt existieren, finde ich über HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\SERIALCOMM heraus.

Beispielsweise wäre nun COM5 ein USB zu Seriell Umsetzer, den ich dort angesteckt habe.
Unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\USB\Vid_0557&Pid_2008\5&259e0342&0&4 steht nun im Wert FriendlyName "ATEN USB to Serial Converter (COM5)". Dass das obere Verzeichnis wahrscheinlich nur die installierten USB-Geräte auflistet und nichts mit den COM-Ports zu tun hat, ist mir klar.

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, diese Beschreibungen herauszufinden?
COM1 müsste z.B. BT COM Port heißen.


----------

